# Crown Molding on cabinets



## ducky910 (Aug 4, 2008)

we are installing our new Shenandoah cabinets and cannot figure how the molding is suppose to go up. can anyone help??

Denise
Freehold, NJ


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

need much more info. cabinet style, profile of crown ect


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

This coming from a guy who doesn't know how to post pics, but a pic would be worth 2000 words here.
My guess is that you have full overlay dooors and there is not enough of the top face frame exposed to attach the crown to, as this has become a very common problem. Before you put each upper cabinet in place, you have to attach a 1 x 2 nailer on top of the face frame, flush with the front ; for cabinets with crown that returns back to the wall, such as at window spaces, you also have to install a piece along this edge. Before installing, I either paint the front edge of this piece white , black, or a dark stain, depending on the finish of the cabinets, to prevent any contrasting colors from peeking out from under the applied crown. Cut the length a little short of the width of the cabinet so it cannot prevent the face frames from coming together tightly; this now gives you a nailer for the crown. The goal is to set the bottom of the crown about 1/8" lower than this piece, thus hiding it. If the cabinets are far enough away from the ceiling for top access, I rip some glue blocks that will fit into the outside corners, and set them with some construction adhesive.

Although it takes a little longer, it is much saver to screw the nailers into the face frame, than to risk a stray nail through the finished face frame. Drill a 3/16" clearance hole through the nailer, and use some 1 1/2" drywall screws.

Like said, based on a guess of your situation.


----------



## RenovatorLLC (Jun 8, 2008)

If there is room on the cabinet for the bottom verticle part of the crown, I usually rip some 1x to the spring angle, then screw it to the top of the cabs, so when the crown is placed against the cab and support, it is nestled in and won't move. With this sort of support, I will often glue the crown in place to the support to minimize nailing thru the crown. I'll also preassemble crown parts (especially outside corners) to make installation easier, but that requires glue and usually some pin nails.


----------



## ducky910 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Crown Molding*

I am not good at adding pics but if you go the Shenandoah Cabinets.com it is the Mckinley collection and I am trying to add the traditional classic crown molding. I appreciate you guys responding and the advice you are offering. This is a great site!!!


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

You might go back to your supplier and ask them, if they are from Lowe's they may have a sample installed in the store that you can thoroughly examine. Our cabinet crown has a small 1X with tongue milled into the front side, the back side of the crown has a matting groove. Fasten the mounting strip to the cabinet frame, the crown to the mounting strip (glue and nails) and it's done.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Based off what you have said, you have full overlay doors so you will need to install a nailer or blocking across the top of the cabinets like has been stated. Also, I'm not sure if you were literal with classic crown but if you are, your crown profile would look like this pic (CM8):









So minus the other build-up moldings in this pic, that's how you go about it. Your big challenge will be to get a nailer close enough the front edge of the cabinet. As you can see, the frame is about 1/4" taller than the top of the cabinet. You'll most likely have to notch the nailer before it's installed so the crown will be flush or overlap the frame appropriately.
You never mentioned if the molding will butt to the ceiling or not. If so, good luck. You'll need to install the nailer first, then install the cabinets, leaving enough space between the cabinet and ceiling for the molding and then face nail the crown to the nailer. If you get lucky and the crown is perpendicular to the joists, you can nail into them. Glue everything!

This is one reason why people pay designers and installers! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## ducky910 (Aug 4, 2008)

it is traditional crown molding literally. the cabinets do not go to the ceiling. Thanks for the information


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

If at all in your budget, I'd suggest looking into getting at least one of the build-up moldings (CTM8). It will make your install much easier and I believe, the overall look will be nicer too.

Here's a pic of the double build up:


----------



## kamosson (Aug 8, 2011)

I have full overlay cabinets that are approx 6 inches from the ceiling. My guy has already installed the upper cabinets not knowing he needed to add the nailer. Any ideas on how to add the crown molding without taking down the cabinets? Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Attach it with screws from inside the cabinet or through the face frame (the same way that you screw two cabinets together.)


----------

